# Why the Debian GNU/kFreeBSD and NextBSD died?



## Deleted member 53988 (Aug 8, 2018)

Why the Debian GNU/kFreeBSD and NextBSD died?

I do not want to creat pointless fork.


----------



## michael_hackson (Aug 8, 2018)

Why Debian hasn't went further than releasing kFreeBSD to Jessie you may ask them.
PacBSD is still active though.

*Addition: *Maybe ones running the FreeBSD kernel see it more fit to run full FreeBSD instead. At the moment for my needs the BSDs and Linuxes are merged/seperarated just right, but then I haven't been around long enough to compare.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 8, 2018)

Ninja_Root said:


> Why the Debian GNU/kFreeBSD [...] died?


Two words: reproductive isolation. Any attempt at hybridization is a sterile endeavor.


----------



## michael_hackson (Aug 8, 2018)

Beastie said:


> Two words: reproductive isolation. Any attempt at hybridization is a sterile endeavor.



Huehuehuehue


----------



## Beastie7 (Aug 9, 2018)

Ninja_Root said:


> Why the Debian GNU/kFreeBSD and NextBSD died?
> 
> I do not want to creat pointless fork.



Because impractical ideas don't flourish.


----------



## shkhln (Aug 9, 2018)

Ninja_Root said:


> Why the Debian GNU/kFreeBSD and NextBSD died?



I vaguely remember berating someone for this very question. If that thread was deleted, this one should also be at least locked.


----------



## cynwulf (Aug 9, 2018)

Debian GNU/kFreeBSD is not officially 'dead', just not very active and has not been fit to release over the course of at least two stable releases.  There has been some activity: https://metadata.ftp-master.debian....bsd-10/kfreebsd-10_10.3~svn300087-3_changelog

It's probably a pointless (but quite harmless) project...  but then you could say there are also hundreds, if not thousands, of pointless Linux distributions.


----------



## Purkuapas (Aug 9, 2018)

We can still remember about *UbuntuBSD*. Unfortunately, a huge number of projects around FreeBSD are dying due to lack of support and relevance (there are no people, no users, no market). list some of the interesting and dead projects: PetiteCloud,  Tredly, ClonOS, NFV Express ( *OpenStack* on top of *FreeBSD*! ). In other words, death (of kFreeBSD/NextBSD/AnyOtherBSD ) is quite normal ;-)


----------

